# Reloading for Marlin 1894c



## Viscomm (Oct 16, 2009)

I know this is a handgun forum and if I am in error I apologize. But since the Marlin 1894c appears to fire handgun loads, I figured this is the best place to start.

I understand there are cautions to using certain bullet types with a tubular magazine. I routinely and successfully reload 38 Spl cartridges using Berry 125 gr. plated FN bullets as target rounds. My favorite powder is Alliant Bullseye because it meters well with my Lee powder dispenser. I also have in-stock a supply of CCI 500 small pistol primers that I use on a regular basis.

What are recommendations for reloading 38 Spl for the Marlin. Are the Berrys appropriate or should I go to more of a UMC-type bullet ... or should I move to a different forum?

Thanks,

Viscomm


----------



## Lefty Shotlow (Jan 10, 2010)

I use either Berry or Meister 158gr LRNFP's over 4.0gr of TrailBoss in my 1894. Great cowboy load.


----------

